# 2003 25Rss - What Is The Fridge Model?



## r2sharp (Apr 14, 2016)

We have a deposit on a 2003 25RSS. We know it will need a new refrigerator - the original went out 2.5yrs ago, and they replaced it with just a dorm fridge. What model is the fridge that was standard or equivalent to what Keystone put in the Outback in 2003? Thanks! Can't wait for this upgrade from 12yrs in popup.


----------

